# Mites or something else?



## CeriLM (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi, just looking for some advice/knowledge... Recently noticed scratches/bald spots on back of mouse and also nose, so took him to the vets to get treatment (now finished) but hasn't seemed to help so going back when open but just wondered if anyone had seen something similar?

He still has the bald patches and after second dose had reopened a healed wound on his back. Has been seen scratching alot despite having treatment and has a nasty wound on his ear. Wondering how and if i should clean this? Also, he sometimes seems to have trouble breathing, it's almost like he's choking, gasping for breath for a few seconds then goes ok.  He is a very vocal mouse anyway but when we were at the vets i said i was worried he could have a URI but vet checked him and said his lungs were ok. Despite this he regulary makes clicking noises (daytime) and almost constantly squeaking at night, which has only started since being housed alone

He's housed alone since we lost the one he was with so he's doing the damage to himself. He is from a pet shop so best guess is he's 14months and have had him 9. Am worried something is very wrong with him so any suggestions to make him more comfortable until returning to vets would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Did the vet treat for mites with ivermectin? Did they look at the mouse under a blacklight to see if there might be any ringworm? Ringworm is a fungus and can be treated with over the counter athlete's foot cream or similar, and it won't hurt if there's no ringworm present. It does sound more like a reaction to mites that hasn't disappeared with the mites though, kind of like OCD. In the US people use Neosporin to try and treat this, to stop the itching.


----------



## CeriLM (Oct 20, 2011)

He was treated with Spot on with i think is the same, or similar? No they didnt check for ringworm but will suggest it. Thanks


----------



## CeriLM (Oct 20, 2011)

Update: Been to the vets today and they have given Baytril. Should i treat my other mice because they are snuffling a bit too? Also, i think i've read somewhere it needs to be kept in the fridge is this true?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Baytril is broad spectrum and often has no effect on mice unfortunately, so watch carefully and if there's no improvement go back to the vets sooner rather than later. The baytril won't treat sores and itching/scratching though, probably just prevent infection. If your other mice have resp infections then yes, they can have baytril too.


----------



## CeriLM (Oct 20, 2011)

The vet seems to think treating his breathing is the most important thing so treating him for a week for that then when hes breathing ok to sort out the itching and scratching. Is neosporin available over the counter or does it have to be given by a vet?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It's a US product I think - whereabouts are you? I think you can buy it OTC in the States, but I'm sure one of our US members can give you more details.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Get neosporin plus for itching, it is a ton of help. I had one who hurt herself because of mites, she scratched herself up pretty bad, but after treatment the scab would not heal. I put the neosporin plus on it and it is healing now- the mild pain reliever prevents the scab itself from being uncomfortable, so she won't itch it.

It's over the counter in the US, wal mart would have it, walgreens, etc.


----------



## CeriLM (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'm over in the UK thou, is there anything similar available here?

I've found it available via amazon .. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listin ... nkCode=asm

Would this be the correct stuff?


----------

